# Locations to shoot slingshots



## Marzla (12 mo ago)

Hello! Are there any public locations in the US to shoot slingshots? I thought maybe Las Vegas would have something. It looks like they used to have a group that practiced on Sundays, but that's closed now.

I'm doing some research and would love to know of any place I could go to shoot a slingshot in the US or watch other people shoot (public locations only please). Thank you!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome! Here in the US public clubs are very rare. Most all of us shoot at home or out on a hike in the woods or an empty fields play where you aren't going to hit things or damage property.

If you're really interested in slingshot shooting I suggest you head to simpleshot.com and pick up the Scout LT and a set of precut bands and give it a go and see if it's for you. You'll know very quickly if you like it or not, and if you do not like it you shouldn't have any problem selling that Scout LT, it is one of the most popular and versatile slingshots made.

Hope that helps and have a wonderful day!

Vince


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I just go to my favorite places out in the bush, have a sit, enjoy the views & shoot. If you would like to find someone to shoot with, just ask here in the forum, usually there's someone close by.
🤩 Welcome 🤩


----------



## Marzla (12 mo ago)

vince4242 said:


> Welcome! Here in the US public clubs are very rare. Most all of us shoot at home or out on a hike in the woods or an empty fields play where you aren't going to hit things or damage property.
> 
> If you're really interested in slingshot shooting I suggest you head to simpleshot.com and pick up the Scout LT and a set of precut bands and give it a go and see if it's for you. You'll know very quickly if you like it or not, and if you do not like it you shouldn't have any problem selling that Scout LT, it is one of the most popular and versatile slingshots made.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful response. You mentioned that clubs are very rare. Where/what are the few that do exist?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Slingshots for sale


The Evolved Slingshot, form, function, ergonomics and advanced materials combine to make the finest and most accurate modern designed slingshots




pocketpredator.com


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

In my opinion the best way to start out is watching pocket predator instruction videos anyone and SimpleShot instruction videos. I would also try to attend an organized slingshot event. I’m sorry I don’t have a list of tournaments, but hopefully someone will have a list.


----------



## Marzla (12 mo ago)

Tag said:


> In my opinion the best way to start out is watching pocket predator instruction videos anyone and SimpleShot instruction videos. I would also try to attend an organized slingshot event. I’m sorry I don’t have a list of tournaments, but hopefully someone will have a list.


Thanks! I’m not trying to start out myself, but rather do some research for a project I’m on. Organized events would be perfect! Just can’t seem to find any.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Tag said:


> In my opinion the best way to start out is watching pocket predator instruction videos anyone and SimpleShot instruction videos. I would also try to attend an organized slingshot event. I’m sorry I don’t have a list of tournaments, but hopefully someone will have a list.








Stuff you should know! 2022


[ATTACH]this is what we know as of now. Thanks to @MakoPat for handling all the spelling screenshots are so much easier. I'll post more when I...




www.slingshotcommunity.com


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I love going to a big dump and shooting and smashing all kinds of things. I also shoot in the woods away from any path where people pass.


----------

